# Kenpo Kards



## True2Kenpo (Jun 28, 2004)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I would like to highlight a very special project about to be released to the Kenpo Commmunity... Kenpo Kards by Mr. Ed Parker Jr.!

I hope you have the opportunity to visit the new website at- http://www.kenpokards.com

Good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer

Parker/ Planas
Lineage
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com
* * 
United Parker's Kenpo, Inc.
5440 Centre Avenue
Second Floor
Pittsburgh, PA 15232
(412) 621-KICK
* * 
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 28, 2004)

That's the most amazing thing I've ever seen.


-Rob


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 28, 2004)

So one deck has 15 random techniques and the other deck has 60?  Is there a way to get the entire set instead of just buying a couple of decks and hoping to get all unique instead of some duplicates?

- Ceicei


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 28, 2004)

I for one will be purchasing these items due to teaching young children and younger adults. Way to go Ed Parker Jr. !!

I bookmarked that webpage for future references.

Sincerely,
Mark Weiser


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 29, 2004)

Pretty cool stuff!!!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 29, 2004)

This is very exciting.  I'm looking forward to the Poster versions coming out as well.  What a great way to decorate your studio or training area.

Bravo to everyone involved.

Dot
:boing2:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 29, 2004)

Ditto - I will get a set and some of the big ones possibly.

 -Michael


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 29, 2004)

These look amazing and appear to be a great learning tool!  What a great way to reach the kids especially!  A little pricey for the average kid though, but I could see a school owner going for the complete set.  I agree posters would be fantastic!


----------



## cdhall (Jul 3, 2004)

I agree that these could be very cool.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Fantastic idea! I hope it does very well :asian:


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jul 4, 2004)

Ed Parker, Jr. addressed several posts/questions/concerns about this project on The Kenpo Net forum.  I personally think he's a great guy and a real positive contribution to American Kenpo, and I'm looking forward to picking up a set of these Kards, and the poster as well.  Thanks, Ed !


----------



## Doc (Jul 15, 2004)

I have seen and handled the kards and they are exactly as advertised. The art work is in fantastic brilliant color, and definitely poster material. Imagine the work involved to create a poster for every Kenpo technique. Absolutely phenominal. The information and symbolism on the back of the Kards allow you to group them together in a variety of ways including by attack, direction, weapon, counters, etc. They even address initial foot positions with additional information on each technique.

I played "Kards" with my students by shuffling a deck, and drawing Kards randomly with students attacking and executing whatever came up with out thinking. Students who made a mistake or were the last to finish were eliminated until only one was left and declared the "winner." Sort of a "Kenpo Kards" version of musical chairs. The competition was fierce and a lot of fun.

The cost is nominal, I think about $10 a pack of random 15, (see website http://www.kenpokards.com for particulars), and definitely a good value. 

You can't go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 22, 2004)

Last weekend Ed Parker Jr. gave a seminar on these cards in Ogden, UT.  Many people have posted that the cards would be useful for kids, I disagree, the cards are far more useful to adults.  

The symbols on the back allow the American Kenpoists to group the cards (techniques) by: attack, direction, placement (outside/inside), and movement pattern.  I suspect instructors should start asking tougher thesis questions once these cards come out, they make grouping by any particular theme a snap.

The product is very cool, I just wish I could use it (I'm not AK).

Lamont


----------



## Rick Wade (Jul 22, 2004)

:-offtopic  You could play go (kenpo) fish

Insted of asking if you have and 10s you could say "do you have the"  then do the technique.  If the person can't name the technique then you get three of his (or her) cards.  The possibilities are endless :erg:  .  can't wait to break out the cards at the next seminar.:lol: 

Respectfully


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 22, 2004)

These cards look amazing.  I can't wait to get them


----------



## kenposikh (Aug 11, 2004)

Just a quick note to say that the Kenpo Kards are Now available from a UK distributor www.kenpostuff.co.uk. So anyone in Europe and the UK could go there I got mine delivered to me in a couple of days from ordering.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 21, 2004)

My instructor just got a pack of the first 60 Kenpo Kards and they are totally awesome 

 and the artwork is really amazing! The cards are high quality and sturdy. I can see many uses for them, especially for mentally reviewing your techniques like while sitting on a long plane ride. They are very very cool...


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 21, 2004)

If there's one thing that can be said of Kenpo, it's that there will never be a shortage of ideas on innovative training methods.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 21, 2004)

I ordered my Dek last week. I may post some thoughts on them when I get them.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 8, 2004)

Really cool, but rather pricey.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 1, 2004)

I just got a deck. 

One thing that puzzled me was the card called 'The Pincher' (T8). A bit of searching through the boards here, and I see that some people refer to the technique I know of as 'Grasp of Death', as 'The Pincher'.

The deck has the technique card 'Grasp of Death' (T9). It is identical to 'The Pincher' (T8). 

Oh, well. ... so much for quality control.


----------



## Doc (Oct 1, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> I just got a deck.
> 
> One thing that puzzled me was the card called 'The Pincher' (T8). A bit of searching through the boards here, and I see that some people refer to the technique I know of as 'Grasp of Death', as 'The Pincher'.
> 
> ...


Perhaps rather than assuming the inclusion of the the two was a mistake, you should have simply asked the question as to why.

Short version:
The yellow belt techniques were not originally a part of the commercial belt ranking charts. They were added much later as an experimental children's chart. Over time some of the techniques were changed, adjusted, and deleted. The technique "Grasp of Death" was originally known as "The Pincher." This is because the techniques original focus taught pinching a nerve to the rear of the patella as the initial response to the attack. This response was ultimately dropped and the name adjusted to reflect that change.

In the process of researching the marketing of the KENPO KARDS Mr. Parker discovered there are many schools still teaching various techniques from different versions of the belt charts created by his father over the years. In an effort to include everyone, he simply created as many versions as possible to not exclude anyones currently taught curriculum.

The painstakingly meticulous effort Mr. Parker puts into all of his art projects is monumental. Consider the effort he had to put forth to artistically create and conceptualize a painting for each and every technique, then sit down and actually produce each and everyone, one at a time. The KENPO KARDS project was years in the making. Please, next time simply ask a question rather than assuming there was somehow a mistake made or a lack of "quality control."

Thank you


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow ... I've been spanked.

I am not trying to be disrespectful to the system, the Kards, or Mr. Parker.

Anyhow, Doc, I do appreciate the work that went into the Kards, which is why I purchased them. Because the currently available set does not include everyone of the techniques, I guess I would have hoped for the inclusion of a different technique.

As for asking a question, Are 'The Pincher' and 'Grasp of Death' the same technique with different names or are they different techniques? If they are different techniques, what are the differences?

Thank you. 

Mike


----------



## pete (Oct 1, 2004)

i guess i'll be looking out for kimono grab and scimitar...


----------



## cdhall (Oct 1, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Perhaps rather than assuming the inclusion of the the two was a mistake, you should have simply asked the question as to why.
> ...
> In an effort to include everyone, he simply created as many versions as possible to not exclude anyones currently taught curriculum.
> ....
> ...



This is pretty much what Mr. Duffy told me when I asked him a similar question. Although I suspected as much since the backs of the cards are Identical.

But I doubt all the old names will be there. I don't expect to see The Dancer, Whirling Blades, Crossing Mountains, et al. But it was very considerate of Mr. Parker to do this along the lines of "The greatest good for the greatest number of people." 

To quote Superman from the old Justice League cartoon. :ultracool


----------



## Doc (Oct 1, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> But I doubt all the old names will be there. I don't expect to see The Dancer, Whirling Blades, Crossing Mountains, et al. But it was very considerate of Mr. Parker to do this along the lines of "The greatest good for the greatest number of people."
> l


The technique names you mentioned were never in the WRITTEN 
commercial curriculum of Ed Parker.


----------



## Doc (Oct 1, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> i guess i'll be looking out for kimono grab and scimitar...



You're just telling your age Pete. But those techniques were never a part of the WRITTEN comercial curriculum. It was pretty much a verbal expression of those techniques then.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 1, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> The painstakingly meticu





			
				Doc said:
			
		

> lous effort Mr. Parker puts into all of his art projects is monumental.


 Ed Parker Jr. just completed a portrait for my instructor and it is absolutely stunning. He is a very talented artist! Usually the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Doc, was Ed Parker artistic in terms of drawing?



MJ :asian:


----------



## Doc (Oct 1, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Wow ... I've been spanked.
> 
> I am not trying to be disrespectful to the system, the Kards, or Mr. Parker.
> 
> ...


I apologize if I seemed overly harsh sir. Perhaps I'm a bit too protective of my nephew/little brother/student. I know how much of his heart and soul he puts into all of his art work.

The techniques as I understand them historically, are the same. It was one of the techniques that just changed names, whereas other were actually deleated and replaced with "new" techniques.


----------



## Doc (Oct 1, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Ed Parker Jr. just completed a portrait for my instructor and it is absolutely stunning. He is a very talented artist! Usually the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Doc, was Ed Parker artistic in terms of drawing?
> 
> 
> 
> MJ :asian:


Actually the artistic talent of Ed Parker Sr. was in the field of music.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 1, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Actually the artistic talent of Ed Parker Sr. was in the field of music.


Thanks Doc that explains some things in Infinite Insights! 
MJ  



Eh, watch me paste this pathetic palooka with a powerful paralyzing perfect pachydermous percussion pitch.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Oct 3, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> I just got a deck.
> 
> One thing that puzzled me was the card called 'The Pincher' (T8). A bit of searching through the boards here, and I see that some people refer to the technique I know of as 'Grasp of Death', as 'The Pincher'.
> 
> ...



Dear Michael,
This was done so that if a kenpoist was doing the older yellow belt curriculum techniques [aggressive twins,spreading branch,the pincher,intellectual departure] then there would be cards/kards for them to perform their techniques as well! BTW, kimono grab,dancer,etc... are tracy techniques and therefore are not listed in the Parker Syllabus and not listed by those names on the kenpo kards.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## cdhall (Oct 4, 2004)

I didn't know about the distinction between "Pincer" and Tracy names for example. Thanks for the post Kenpojoe.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 4, 2004)

Those cards appear to be not only beautifully illustrated, but a brilliant idea.  As a non-kenpoist, all I can say is Wow.  Cool, cool stuff. :asian:


----------



## Shodan (Oct 4, 2004)

Guess I know what I am putting on my Christmas list this year!!

  :asian: :karate:


----------

